# Slingshot Of The Month - Jan 2013 - Voting



## NightKnight

*Slingshot of the Month - Jan 2013*​
*Slingshot of the Month for January 2013*

Hawkman - Little Boy199.84%Dayhiker - Robin Hood126.22%Alfshooter - Natural Ash52.59%Quaterinmynose - Melvin Trade3719.17%Charles - NutcrackerSweet73.63%Chepo69 - Polizonta94.66%AnTrAxx - Quercus Robur, Orichalcum, Fraxinus199.84%Flippinout - Sore Gum4121.24%LittleBear - Yellow Jacket178.81%Setarip - Natural Yew2713.99%


----------



## NightKnight

It's time to vote again! Who do you think made the best slingshot last month?

You can view the Nomination thread Here.

Here are the Nominees:
Hawkman - Little Boy








Dayhiker - Robin Hood








Alfshooter - Natural Ash








Quaterinmynose - Melvin Trade








Charles - NutcrackerSweet








Chepo69 - Polizonta








AnTrAxx - Quercus Robur - Orichalcum - Fraxinus








Flippinout - Sore Gum








LittleBear - Yellow Jacket








Setarip - Natural Yew


----------



## LBurnett

All GREAT GREAT slingshots, so hard to pick, love all of them!! But for me its Alf's natural ash, just caught my eye when browsing.

Good luck to all contestants, may the best win!!

edit *It's also nice to see some new names getting their work up for competing*


----------



## Quercusuber

Just put my vote!!!!!

May the best human win!!


----------



## BC-Slinger

All I will say is 'steal from the rich and give to the poor' hard decision this month guys but I always have a soft spot in my heart for naturals.


----------



## mugs

My two cents: 

1) The tally should not be shown. Let the chips fall and create a surprise.

2) No option to delete vote, change mind. That's a big-dummy-can't-be decisive button!! Can it.


----------



## Flatband

I'm in!


----------



## lightgeoduck

Flatband said:


> I'm in!


Im in too... does that mean we get a chance to win hte SOTM slingshot?


----------



## Hawkman

I'm shocked to be nominated, I have to admit. Up against some true powerhouses of the forum. My vote has been cast.


----------



## Claudio

It was an extremely hard decision...some real works of art. I liked them all, but I went the one I would use as my daily driver.


----------



## snogard

Everyone did a great job, it was so hard to choose from such good choices.


----------



## Jakerock

I agree with the others... Between utility / originality / craftsmanship this vote was a tough one!!!


----------



## Mr Magoo

I havn't voted yet, but Charles's "NutcrackerSweet"







is very interesting. LOL,

I'll never look at another nutcracker the same way again.


----------



## rapidray

there is a lot of great looking slingshots! so much great talent here! I love it...


----------



## tnflipper52

Salutes to all, top shelf the lot. As usual it is sad all cannot win, so good fortune to every entrant.


----------



## flipgun

All beautiful works. I had to decide between Hawkman's "Little Boy" and Setarip's "Natural Yew". I have to favor those that I could imagine myself being able to make.


----------



## vapester

They all look great and I wouldn't mind owning any of them.


----------



## ATK

They all look great, gentlemen. I always enjoy seeing the hard work and effort you pour into your slingshots. I have just started making a few of my own and am hoping to enter one someday as well. I am partial to the naturals, because it shows the hand of God in creating such beautiful and diverse grains, colors, structures and unique paterns. Blessings to you all.


----------



## jimmysworking

Beautiful work makes this a hard choice.


----------



## Setarip

Voted! Also, thank you for nominating me this month! When I made the yew I really didn't think it would gather much attention.


----------



## Mark1353

While they are all quite unique, they all share one thing in common: They are absolute ART!


----------



## phil

AWESOME work fellas my vote is in


----------



## Hawkman

Setarip said:


> Voted! Also, thank you for nominating me this month! When I made the yew I really didn't think it would gather much attention.


Say what? That's one of the finest catapults I've ever seen!


----------



## Bobdillman

tough and I get the feeling other competitions will not be getting easier . I am still trying to get to a good level of making them before I try to enter one. MAN you guys dont tmake er easy lol.


----------



## Bob Fionda

Voted!


----------



## CAS14

Changed my alleged mind about five times before voting. Wow!


----------



## vingius

I was undecided, but I love the solid wood then I chose Siterip's Natural Yew.


----------



## Chevas

These are all fantastic. The ante seems up every month. Congradulation's to all who submitted; the choice was difficult. Chevas


----------



## capnjoe

Everyone a masterpiece!

I do have a soft spot in my heart for Chepo's Polizonta. I call her Polly.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Voted! Was tough as always...


----------



## FryDaddy

Since I'm New, Mine is in, and I must say some very phenomenal works of art..


----------



## jonathanfv

All were great, but I loved Charles' originality. Very cool idea.


----------



## e~shot

Just voted!


----------



## Just An Old Kid

Just voted. They all look great! I voted for "Quarterinmynose - Melvin Trade". What impressed me the most is the outstanding job on the lamination, it's flawless. The use of the different woods is unique and the shape of the slingshot is very practical. Excellent job on the finish.

Best of luck to all!

Randy


----------



## NaturalFork

Another tough month. Good work to all the nominees.


----------



## scobers

just put my vote in for Hawkman's Little-Boy looks great for the pocket nice work dude...


----------



## Sofreto

Several I like to vote for, but Little Bear gets the nod.


----------



## Beanflip

My vote is in.


----------



## WILD BILL

Can I vote more than three times for SORE GUM?? just kidding

After having some range time with this prize I will have to say that it deserves at least (3) votes per voter.

ABSOLUTELY BEAUTIFUL,ACCURATE AND A PLEASURE TO SHOOT!!!

Thanks again "Master" Masters


----------



## NightKnight

Voting will end today at 4PM EST.


----------

